# Megőrül, bolond és kikészít



## ausermilar

Szervusztok!


Szeretném kérdezni, hogy ezek a példak  jól vannak-e:

Ha mondom, "Laci megőrül a filmékért", ez lenne "Laci nagyon szereti" (he is crazy for films). It's an action of Laci (subject).
Ha mondom "a szúnyogok kikészítik Lacit", ez lenne "nagyon zavarnak Lacit" (They drive him crazy, they make him sick). It's an action of someone else on Laci (object).

És most a harmadik ige: hogyan használhatok "bolondani valakinek"? Melyk oldalban van Laci most?

Köszönöm.


----------



## Zsanna

In active voice there are two possible forms ("bolondani" doesn't exist): vki _bolondul _vmiért or vki _bolondít_ vkit.

Laci bolondul a magas, szőke nőkért. -> Laci goes mad/gets crazy about tall, blond women. (-> Laci likes them very much.)
A magas, szőke Krisztina viszont csak bolondítja Lacit. -> The tall, blond Christine, however, is just teasing Laci. (-> or is pulling his leg, playing with him, fooling him or fooling around with him, etc.)


----------



## ausermilar

Szuper, köszonöm!


----------



## francisgranada

Perhaps, the following examples may be useful for understanding the logic behind:

_Laci as subject_
Laci megőr*ül* a filmekért
Laci (meg)bolond*ul *a szőke nőkért
Laci kikész*ül* a szúnyogoktól

_Laci as object_
Laci*t* megörj*ít*ik a filmek
Laci*t* (meg)bolond*ít*ják a szőke nők
Laci*t* kikész*ít*ik a szúnyogok


----------

